# Craig's List in ATL



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope I did the right thing, I emailed this poster on CL and gave them the link to Havanese Rescue. I also gave my contact info in case I can help locally. This poor baby, sounds like they can't afford the vet care.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pet/1330719593.html


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Where's the link? I was expecting to see a cutie. Maybe you'll get to foster (after National's of course).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Edited to add the link...thanks Marianne!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwwww, poor bnaby. I think that was a great idea, Ann. I hope they contact Hav Rescue.
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope off to the rescue he goes!!
Good job Ann.


----------

